# Someone in our neighborhood keeps calling the city



## jesirose (Jun 20, 2013)

Since we've lived in this house the city code enforcement and animal control have visited us about a dozen times about complaints, about us having construction materials in the driveway, my husband's truck that he was working on, and about the chickens.

For the record: We're allowed to have 12 hens. We had 4, then a year later added 4 more. Then a few months later we got a lease on land about 10 minutes away and moved them all there, and added roosters. We now have 10 5 week old chicks outside, none of which can make any noise beyond a cheep cheep. They'll be moved to the other property once they're old enough. (As in, a few more weeks. Way before crowing age.)

Animal control knocks today and says they got a complaint that someone heard crowing, and we have roosters. I told them we did not have any roosters, and we've had hens for 2 years and no roosters. They said as long as someone complains, they have to keep coming out. 

Someone is clearly harassing us. The city is constantly here about our driveway. My husband builds things. He uses our driveway. It's our property, he should be able to have lumber in the driveway if he wants. It's behind the house. He should be able to build his truck if he wants. 

But more importantly, someone keeps lying about my birds. We've never had a rooster here. 

How would you handle it? We're planning on moving within a year, but until then...


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

All I can say is cooperate fully with them. It sounds like they know they are being used.

You could ask LEO if harassment charges can be made against the harasser. Document everything. Take pictures, write down dates that wood is placed in the driveway and when it's removed, what is being made, keep sales receipts of 'pullets', write down or get copies of the complaint made against you and the findings.

the point is to show a pattern of harassment and see if LEO can do something about it. Or the code enforcement can tell the caller that he is clearly harassing you as all of the complaints are unfounded.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

definatley keep track of things. and start going to the city meetings. see if anything is being brought up about your visitor. (meaning... are they talking about these compaints)

if not after a few meetings, then i would ask to be heard at a meeting and provide all the information (and pictures) to the city. with luck they will be on your side and you then might be able to persue harrassment against whom is calling them.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I'd ask the Animal Control if I can file a complaint against a random neighbor. Then I'd file a complaint on each neighbor I suspected until one screamed about it. Whichever one screams is probably the one that called them on you. The rest "should" just be puzzled.

Not fool proof but it'd satisfy me. In the meantime I'd meet the enforcement officers at the door with fresh baked cookies and sweet iced tea every visit.


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you have CCRs in your neighborhood?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Your tax dollars at work! There is one of those type of people in every neighborhood. Using public resources for the their own personal vendetta. 

Get a copy of the codes and ordinances and become familiar with them. Are you in violation by having building materials in the driveway or the "truck in progress"? Have you actually received any written warnings or citations? Make sure you don't. At some point the city will realize how much of its money is being wasted and deal with the false complaint maker. Until then, or until you move, play the bewildered good guy with the city employees. You never appreciate good neighbors enough until you get a bad one!


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

If you don't already have copies of the complaints or dates of the visits written down somewhere, I'd visit the city offices and ask for copies of the complaints and whatever the responding officer reported on each visit. I can't swear that they are required to give you copies, but I'd ask for them anyhow. Maybe there is something documented that would give you a clue as to who is doing the complaining. 

I'd also think really hard about which neighbor has a perfectly manicured yard, or a "for sale" sign out front, or who might have a grudge (justified or not) against your family. If you have a particularly good relationship with any of your neighbors, visit with them and casually inquire if they've had any similar harassment. If you can pin down who is doing the complaining, you may discover there is a way to get it to stop.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

A few years ago, we had a similar problem out where I board my horses. Someone was constantly calling AC w/all kinds of complaints-not one of which was true, or valid. Problem was, these were all anonymous, so we didn't even know who was making them. The AC actually got fed up w/coming out, and had decided that they were going to try to figure out who was making the complaints and filing charges against them for harassment and making a false report.


----------



## jesirose (Jun 20, 2013)

MO_cows said:


> Your tax dollars at work! There is one of those type of people in every neighborhood. Using public resources for the their own personal vendetta.
> 
> Get a copy of the codes and ordinances and become familiar with them. Are you in violation by having building materials in the driveway or the "truck in progress"? Have you actually received any written warnings or citations? Make sure you don't. At some point the city will realize how much of its money is being wasted and deal with the false complaint maker. Until then, or until you move, play the bewildered good guy with the city employees. You never appreciate good neighbors enough until you get a bad one!


Apparently we are not allowed to have the truck in progress (even under a cover) or the lumber in the driveway (again, behind the house). We have never gotten a written notice because each time it's a new "thing" and they give us a week or two to move the offending items. 

We live on a corner lot and there's a house behind us and one beside us. The people behind are renters. So my bets on the next door. Our coop is on the other side of the house, nowhere near them. The chickens will all be at the other property within a few months but now I'm just mad they're basically going to think they won.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'd get a recording of a rooster crowing and play it about daybreak. Don't do it all of the time. Just enough to get the AC folks riled up at the complainer. You can do other animal sounds too. Have fun!


----------



## jesirose (Jun 20, 2013)

I had the same idea. Didn't think to do other noises  I love it.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Darren said:


> I'd get a recording of a rooster crowing and play it about daybreak. Don't do it all of the time. Just enough to get the AC folks riled up at the complainer. You can do other animal sounds too. Have fun!


And if you have kids leave a See and Say toy out in the yard for AC to find each time they come so neighbor will be written off as bat-crap crazy :whistlin: :trollface:

I just got a visit from AC today because my neighbor probably went to the Birds of Prey demonstration in the park on Monday...and thought my Easter Eggers were falcons :hysterical:


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Do elephant noises instead. Make sure you haul a big bin along the driveway in full view too. AC might not ever bother to listen to another of their complaints.


----------



## jesirose (Jun 20, 2013)

My husband and I are laughing our butts off. Elephant noises are my favorite 

My first idea was a sign on the fence "Fresh Eggs sold here - whether you like it or not." or something along those lines. I'm furious that this busy body can't just come and face us like adults, and I don't want them to think I'm giving in. On the other hand, the neighborhood is "bad" enough I don't want to seriously ---- anyone off so I probably won't do anything. :/ *sigh*

Thanks for cheering me up. 

I'll be sure to contact the city about getting copies of the complaints, and start taking photos of our coop and chickens, etc.


----------



## HayBabies (Feb 27, 2013)

Neighbors drive me nuts also. They complain about everything but their own dogs barking day and night.. GRRR


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

After a winter of nuisance calls about the neighbors horses.(no water..losing weight, etc..etc). We were advised to take license plate numbers down, write down the time and identity of who ever stopped to pester us before calling animal control or the police..and take photos of cars. Then if it continued the police were going to file charges against whoever it was. The aniamls are so well taken care of it's just stupid to be filing complaints. .


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

I think monkey sounds would be fun too. Better yet have a different sound for each neighbor and see who reports what.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> How would you handle it? We're planning on moving within a year, but until then..


1. I would take photo's of my house and yard and birds and give them to Animal Control. I would also give them a copy of the covenant that says you can have 12 birds.
Always have a bottled water or soda ready to give the Animal Control person when they come out (as they say they are obligated to do).

2. Call an attorney and find out what your legal recourse is for this harrassment. 

3. Do nothing out of spite to your neighbors. 
Neighborhood Association 'types' get an ounce of perceived power, and think they are invincible......and they can get so full of themselves, they will take the law into their own hands. Just ask George Zimmerman.

4. You are dealing with people who do not understand that not everyone thinks like them, nor does everyone else have the same priorities as they. 
They want to live among those who fuss and fret over their lawns and outside appearance of their homes. 
This is their substance, this is their worth. When someone acts outside their expectations, they attack.
Right now, it's harrassing phone calls.
Poke that bull and beware of the horns.
I really would not do anything to provoke them.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I had a similar situation like this when I lived in the city. It involved one of my dogs.
Too long to explain, but when the police officer came to my home, he explained to me that whether or not her complaint was valid, they had to investigate all complaints/calls.
He knew this woman and she was notorious for calling on neighbors most always without legitimate reason.
He very nicely told me "you didn't hear this from me," and proceeded to advise me to have my attorney write a letter telling her to "cease and desist" from this unfounded harassment. I did, and never again did a police officer show up at my door.

Of course you have to know who is reporting you, but the officer had no problem telling me who it was.

PS Neither my dog or myself were breaking any laws or ordinances, just to let you know.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Recordings of howler monkeys comes to mind.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I dealt with similar. if its unwanted contact its unwanted contact. after the third unfounded complaint, I would of told the responding official do not return unless you can produce the complaintant or have a warrant. In law you have a right to know your accuser. Go on and tell them that if not you will file a harassment suit against the individual responding as well as the department they work for. plainly state that it is private property and the contact is unwanted and unfounded. Then I would call the supervisor/head of said department and repeat. tell all involved that you are documenting and will be requesting anything they have on paper. Like everybody said document and request any and all documentation those departments may have. you can request under the freedom of information act. Thats how I handled the issue with the departments and it stopped or at least they did. the police,Twp Inspectors and Animal control. Now the neighbor that was the pain, well I gave her a good dose of grief for about a year.I knew exactly who it was because I was not the only victim. she literally forced one lady to move.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

jesirose said:


> Apparently we are not allowed to have the truck in progress (even under a cover) or the lumber in the driveway (again, behind the house). We have never gotten a written notice because each time it's a new "thing" and they give us a week or two to move the offending items.
> 
> We live on a corner lot and there's a house behind us and one beside us. The people behind are renters. So my bets on the next door. Our coop is on the other side of the house, nowhere near them. The chickens will all be at the other property within a few months but now I'm just mad they're basically going to think they won.



I would bring the full sized chickens to the house and move the coop to their side. I would go out with my sledge hammer everyday and start wailing on metal pipes, old equipment or whatever made the most noise. Start your lawn mower on their side and leave it running several hours every day ( especially when they have company ). Get to know the ordinances by heart and call if anything is out of place on their property...in fact, call anyway, just once to let them know that you know.

I also like the idea of the rooster crowing recording. I would play it full volume every morning right at their house. Just make sure dont have any roosters or too many hens. When the town arrives have everything in proper order.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Keep track of all the dates the city is sent out to check on you. If you can show a pattern of harrassement to every health dept, codes dept and police/fire who show up, they will eventually get angry enough to take action themselves.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Of course, the real solution to all this is to get out of the city/town and move to where you are allowed to live the lifestyle that you want. In the meantime, be a pain your neighbors butt ( she needs it ) but follow the rules, I guess.


----------



## jesirose (Jun 20, 2013)

Darntootin said:


> Of course, the real solution to all this is to get out of the city/town and move to where you are allowed to live the lifestyle that you want. In the meantime, be a pain your neighbors butt ( she needs it ) but follow the rules, I guess.


Oh believe me we are working on it  However one of the reasons we chose the city we did is this one lets you have up to 12 hens - most other cities near us don't let you have any. But yeah we are working on finding the land with a house, unfortunately most everything here either the house needs to be completely torn down (and we're told we can't get a mortgage on it) or there is no house, or it's a house with 5 acres that you can only have HORSES on. Don't even get me started on that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

If the neighbor is not submitting complaints as "anonymous" then there'll be a record of their name on the complaint.
Ask.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

jesirose said:


> I had the same idea. Didn't think to do other noises  I love it.


I forgot to add, do it when the other neighbor isn't around. 

Don't pull a stunt like the guy who specialized in pranks. Make yours believable. No elephants or lions. He rolled into a town in the middle of nowhere with a bunch of audio equipment in the very early morning hours. He proceeded to play a recording of a train coming from far away, gradually building in loudness and then diminishing as the train left. 

There never was a railroad anywhere near that place. Quite a few lights came on in the middle of the night.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

Be polite and cooperate with to the AC and Police. Smile , call them by name (preferably first name) if it is hot offer them something cold to drink, say something like "I am sorry someone is again wasting your time as I only have females and never have more than X as is allowed". Thank them for doing their job. 

Then ask them for a Freedom of Information Request Form. File a Freedom of information request every time someone complains ( every visit) asking for a copy of the complaint file after they have finished their investigation/ visit. 

Unless it is a real big wig who is complaining they should soon start calling and going thru the routine instead of coming out. They get the complaint they call and ask do you have>>>? you say no roosters and no more than allowed, they say thank you have a nice day. 

AC/ code enforcement still has to go thru the hoops but it should get easier. They however have to do some type of follow up on every complaint. They may already be receiving multiple calls that only result in one visit.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I had this issue once.... started when my neighbor got miffed at me because my indoor cat had bolted outside and gone 40 feet up a tree, and I told him that the cat would come down eventually and there was nothing we could do about it. He thought I was being callous so he called the fire dept, AC, etc etc - all of them told him the same thing, the tree was in a place where the fire trucks couldn't get to, and all we could do was wait for the cat to come down.

So the neighbor decided that he suddenly had a problem with my outdoor rabbits, which were housed in really great conditions. He called AC about once a week, "anonymously" (he was the only person who's property allowed him to see our backyard, so it had to be him), and reported me for having the rabbits in unsanitary conditions/smell/etc. Every time, AC came out and complimented me on the cleanliness of the cages and how well the rabbits were cared for.

After about the 3rd or 4th AC visit, I told the officer that it was clear I was being harassed and it was getting ridiculous. I asked if the next time they got a call they would tell the caller that I was moving in a few months (which was true) and that if they continued to call I was going to file harassment charges against them. IDK if AC did that or not, but their visits stopped.

So OP you may want to tell AC every time they come out that you'll be moving the chicks to your new property on X date and that you yourself will be moved by X date, and that you want them to pass this along to anyone who calls to complain from here on out. Also throw it out to AC that the chicks are clearly allowed by law and further complaints that result in AC visits will be considered harassment (be sure to hint that you know that there's no such thing as "anonymous" calls, because AC has caller ID and you will file whatever needs to be filed to obtain that info from them in order to pursue those harassment charges).


----------

